# How to create .tbz packet !



## ozanus (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello All,
How to create a new .tbz packet file.
Example, I download http://files.pfsense.org/packages/All/lightsquid_tpl.tbz and extrack and change files.

How to try create .tbz file : )

Thanks you all developer.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 21, 2009)

Try `# make package`. This creates a package from an _installed_ port.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 21, 2009)

it's *package*, not packet...


----------



## ozanus (Sep 21, 2009)

killasmurf86, your only response "it's package, not packet... "

Do you know create .tbz package ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2009)

ozanus said:
			
		

> killasmurf86, your only response "it's package, not packet... "


Using the correct terms will prevent confusion 



> Do you know create .tbz package ?


Please see post #2


----------



## ozanus (Sep 21, 2009)

Okey, Thanks SirDice,
- I'm download http://files.pfsense.org/packages/All/lightsquid_tpl.tbz package and extract on my windows.

- I'm edited 3 files in lightsquid_tpl.

Please, Can you tell me step by step, "i how to lightsquid_tpl convert lightsquid_tpl.tbz package"

I do not want install with make command !

I'm search google and other bsd forums, but i not to find.

B.R


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't edit existing packages. Either create your own or make the changes after you've installed them.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Install the package on a running system.

Edit the files on that system.

Run *pkg_create -b nameofpackage* to create a new package based on the installed files.

In theory, that should pick up the changed files.  Never tried it, though, so it may not work.


----------



## ale (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that it's not going to work always.
Look for example at how pkgtools.conf is created by the portupgrade port and how it's treated in /var/db/pkg/portupgrade*/+CONTENTS.
I think that if it will not work, you have to create your _packinglist_ and use the -f option too.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 22, 2009)

My prefered method of building FreeBSD packages is

```
pkg_create -nvRb /var/db/pkg/PKG_NAME
```
The option *-n* is useful to avoid repeatedly creating of the same dependant packages, like *Python*, for example.


----------

